# Printing halftones without accurip



## T and M Apparel (Dec 10, 2015)

This is my first time doing a print with halftones and I am having issues!!! The file was sent to me as an ai file and I work in Corel Draw x7. When I go to print and do print preview the films look like they are suppose to but when I print them out it looks totally different. Is this print possible with out accurip software?

One more thing... I am a new screen printer but my business has taken off alot faster than I expected (which is awesome) but I don't have the time to learn Corel Draw properly. So what I am wondering is if there is someone who is willing to convert/edit files to make them ready so all I have to do is print the film? I am willing to pay per job. Please pm me with your info and how much per film you would charge. The majority of my work recently has come from an artist that has 4 color prints so it would just be converting from an ai file and making it so halftones turn out correctly.

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi. are you only printing shirts? or you also selling your printed shirts? how did you advertise it? you mention that your business takes off alot faster. Thanks


----------



## T and M Apparel (Dec 10, 2015)

Word of mouth has been my best advertisement so far. I also hooked up with a local artist that does alot of logo designs for new businesses and he has passed my name onto others.


----------

